# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wolfs-Smits (Maarssen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wolfs-Smits

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wolfs-Smits, J. Homan van der Heideplein, Maarssen

Adres: J. Homan van der Heideplein 50, Maarssen

Website: www.dehuisartsmaarssen.nu


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wolfs-Smits*

----------

